# ALFA ROMEO BRERA MINI WEBSITE



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

http://www.alfabrera.it/

What do you think ? i like it...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice I wonder what it would look like in yellow


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

I think it's beautiful, I'm tempted to become an alfanisti myself


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

GW1970 said:


> I think it's beautiful, I'm tempted to become an alfanisti myself


I would not go that far :wink:


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

I prefer the GT personally.........but having endured Alfa ownership with a GTV I`d never buy one anyway.

The front overhang looks very large, doesn`t it?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

It might look good but apparently it is a bit slow even with the biggest engine option. Depends what you're after I suppose. :?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

steveh said:


> It might look good but apparently it is a bit slow even with the biggest engine option. Depends what you're after I suppose. :?


*Looks remarkably like a TT to me...................*

Engine - Specifications 3.2 V6 4x4 
No. cylinders, arrangement 2 counter-rotating shafts 6 in 60Â° V, front transverse
Bore x stroke (mm) 85.6 x 89
Capacity (cc) 3195
Compression ratio 11.25 : 1
Max EEC power 260 bhp at rpm 6200
Maximum torque EEC Nm (kgm) 322 (32.79) at rpm 4500
Timing (drive) 4 OHC (chain), 4 electrohydraulic continuous variable valve timing systems
Fuel system MED 7.6.2 direct electronic injection, integral with the ignition
Emission control EU4
CO2 emissions (g/km) 273

Electrical equipment (12v)
Battery: capacity (Ah) 90
Generator (A) 150

Transmission
Drive four wheel
Gearbox: 1st 3.917 : 1
Gearbox: 2nd 2.040 : 1
Gearbox: 3rd 1.365 : 1
Gearbox: 4th 1.048 : 1
Gearbox: 5th 0.846 : 1
Gearbox: 6th 0.745 : 1
Gearbox: Reverse 3.769 : 1
Final drive ratio 3.895 : 1

Wheels
Tyres 225/50R17 - 235/45R18

Steering
Steering box rack and pinion with hydraulic power steering
Turning circle (m) 10.7

Suspension
Front independent, double wishbone with double swinging arm and antiroll bar jointed on spherical couplings
Rear independent, Multilink system

Brakes D (disc)
Front: dia. (mm) D 330 x 28 ventilated, radial fixed calliper in aluminium with 4 42 mm pistons
Rear: dia. (mm) D 292 x 22 ventilated, floating calliper, combined, 42 mm

Body â€" Dimensions
No. seats/no. doors 2+2/3
Length/width (mm) 4413 / 1830
Unladen height (mm) 1372
Wheelbase (mm) 2525
Front/rear track when unladen (mm) 1579 / 1559 with 17" tyres
VDA luggage capacity (dm3) 300/610 (236/546 with Bose system +20 l cargo box)

Capacities â€" Weights
Fuel tank (l) 70
DIN kerb weight (kg) 1630

Performance â€" Fuel consumption
Speed at 1000 rpm in 5th (km/h) 41.9 (with 225/50R17 tyres)
Top speed (mph)* 149
Acceleration (sec) (1 person + 30kg): 0 - 100 km/h 6.8
Fuel consumption according to Directive EC1999/100 (MPG): urban cycle / extraurban cycle / combined cycle 16.7 / 33.6 / 24.6 
* on track


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah, that does look familiar. :lol:

I actually read in Car, I think it was, that it wasn't that quick but I've just read a review in EVO which is much more complimentary. I expect one with 300bhp would be really nice (as would a V6 TT with 300bhp)


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

As a brand new buy definately not for me.

Used though :?:

Rear biased 4WD too so should be a better drive than any front wheel drive Alfa (Sud excepted as that could be tail out at will).


----------



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

Hi guys !!

Here is the test drive of the Alfa Romeo Brera made by top gear..It doesn't sound that bad.. at least in my opinion.. Let me know what you think.. Is it already in the UK Alfa Romeo dealers or not?

http://www.topgear.com/drives/A0/00/roa ... 01/01.html

ARRIVEDERCI !!


----------



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

Good morning folks and happy new year :roll: :lol: 8)

before the christmas break i went to an ALFA ROMEO DEALER to have a closer look to th Alfa Brera.. Well.. I can tell you that Alfa has finally found the right path to follow.. i found it extremely well built, with german quality material for the interior, awesome leather seats and a WONDERFUL DESIGN for the exterior..

I think it could battle in the field with the new AUDI TT, MERCEDES SLK and BMW Z4.. Actually i think that the Brera is much more stylish and beautiful that the SLK and Z4.. i'm looking forward to have a look at the NEW TT which i guess is gonna be a pretty awesome car...

ARRIVEDERCI ! :wink:


----------



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

Hi folks !!

Check this out...Here in Italy there's a lot of waiting for the relauch of the lovely Alfa Romeo.. I think that with 159 and Brera WE ARE GONNA MAKE IT ! COME ON ALFA ROMEO COME OOOOOOOOON !!

http://www.alfanews.ch/index.cfm?call=showbilder&id=107

(the wheels are aftermarket not original Alfa Romeo)

What do you think guys?? i like it a looooot...

Arrivederci !! :wink:


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Some interior photos would be useful!!


----------



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

http://www.infomotori.com/a_4_IT_16327_1.html

Click on the pics to enlarge them..

What do you think ?

I LOVE IT !!

Arrivederci..!


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Although that link was the Spider!!! But I found the Brera but still no interior shots 

I want to see how much space there is in the rear


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

bec21tt said:


> Although that link was the Spider!!! But I found the Brera but still no interior shots
> 
> I want to see how much space there is in the rear


not much more than the TT 

I will have a look for a picture :wink:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Very nice I wonder what it would look like in yellow


Not sure but looks nice in red


----------



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

..Metallic Black it's my favourite color..


----------



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

..Yesterday I was driving around Milan and i saw a metallic black Alfa Brera CoupÃ¨.. It looks great i'm looking forward to test drive it..


----------

